
Who knows someone paying child support to a relatively rich parent? - jseliger
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2014/01/08/who-knows-someone-paying-child-support-to-a-relatively-rich-parent/
======
patdennis
I always base my opinions on complicated policies and legal proceedings based
on one second hand anecdote about "this guy I know"

